

A Periodic Table of Visualization Methods - amirmc
http://www.visual-literacy.org/periodic_table/periodic_table.html

======
Gonsalu
I've always found one particular guide to choosing charts[1] way undervalued
and undermentioned :)

[1] - <http://www.flickr.com/photos/amit-agarwal/3196386402/>

